# Farmall 130 air filter



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

How do you go about cleaning/changing the air filter. Do you have to buy a whole new housing or is the metal mesh removable. I can't seem to get mine out.

Thanks 
Earl


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you unbolt the filter from the tractor, you can back flush it with kerosene or a degreaser solvent solution. I'm sure the metal mesh comes out, but when I rebuilt my H, I just flushed it both ways until it was clean, then refilled the bowl with fresh engine oil.


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks CB. that sounds like what I need to do.


----------

